

Demand Accountability of Prosecutorial Abuse in Case of Aaron Swartz - tepal
http://www.commondreams.org/view/2013/01/16-5
please sign the two petitions in this article in support of Aaron Swartz
======
tepal
Please sign the two petitions asking the White House to hold the prosecution
accountable.

